# School of PE materials



## cl124 (Sep 12, 2017)

So i've seen the school of PE info and reviews as well as people referencing old materials.  I simply don't have the $1k for the course but would like to try and find old materials/notes possible to study from at a cheaper price.  Where can I find such things?

Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 13, 2017)

cl124 said:


> So i've seen the school of PE info and reviews as well as people referencing old materials.  I simply don't have the $1k for the course but would like to try and find old materials/notes possible to study from at a cheaper price.  Where can I find such things?
> 
> Thanks


You can't.  No one can (legally) give you or sell you copyrighted material.  Right? 

If you're intention is to pass the PE exam by spending little to no money, it will be quite difficult and is not recommended.  If you insist on studying without spending, I guess you should choose water resources as your depth since there are no required standards to buy and you will have the best chances of finding free review material on the covered topics.  

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Civ-WRE-April-2015_Combined.pdf

But it is recommended that you choose the depth module best suited for your career and experience, regardless of cost, and you pony up for the necessary review classes and review materials.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 14, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> You can't.  No one can (legally)* give* you or sell you copyrighted material.


Well "give" as long as theyre originals yes.   

 @DrZoidberWoop gave out a pretty sweet review on structural that can prove very helpful. 

Also my boss gave me his old study material from 2000 and aside from the environmental material i found problems in that version of the CERM were pretty similar. But good. So maybe try to find one of those. For the morning that is. The afternoon the Codes have changed so i wouldnt use them.


----------



## DrZoidberWoop (Sep 14, 2017)

Yea man. I'm trying to send my structural notes to whoever wants them.  Anybody can pm me their email and I'll send them over.


----------



## Lore (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, DrZoidberWoop did you pass the P.E. Civil-structural depth exam On the first try?

Im debating if I should take a course or continue self study as this October will b my third attempt.

Would you kindly share the structural depth notes?


----------



## squarepegs (Aug 6, 2018)

Tons of problems and notes here.  A compilation of things shared on the web: https://www.patreon.com/sqrpgz


----------



## sun (Dec 12, 2018)

DrZoidberWoop said:


> Yea man. I'm trying to send my structural notes to whoever wants them.  Anybody can pm me their email and I'll send them over.


Can you please send me the materials available to my email address as follows 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## OliverTownley (Nov 14, 2020)

*Kobe Bryant was an amazing and remarkable player of the ball. His passing delivered everybody pitiful and lamented. All the players can use paperell reviews to get more quality in their work. This was uncommon. His family members miss him a lot. He was an incredible player I would state.*


----------

